# Batson Immortal RX8 IMMP70ML



## TXFishSlayer

Another "Traditions" is complete. This is a Batson Immortal IMMP70ML that was cut down to 6'2". The final weight came in at 2.8oz and the balance in the hand is perfect. This rod will be delivered at the end of this week.

A Fuji SK seat was used with the barrel being cut down to an inch and a half for a nice finished look with the nut on. Recoil guides in a size 7 stripper with size 5 micro were used with a Torzite tiptop. Custom turned cork was used as well with silver snap in winding checks being embedded into the cork and a silver trim ring between the rear grip and reel seat.

This rod is being paired up with the Diawa PX Type-R reel.

Thanks again for looking!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

*Stripper Guide Wrap*

Here's the stripper guide wrap. All running guides were wrapped in black.


----------



## troutalex33

*Clean !!!*

Really clean and sharp rod . Excellent work !!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

troutalex33 said:


> Really clean and sharp rod . Excellent work !!!


Thanks! Compliments are always appreciated.


----------



## Speckled

Very nice looking work and build.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Speckled said:


> Very nice looking work and build.


Thanks!


----------



## Goags

Nice job, Armando! I would have been alittle skeptical about trimming 10" off, but if it's what he wants, that's cool.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Goags said:


> Nice job, Armando! I would have been alittle skeptical about trimming 10" off, but if it's what he wants, that's cool.


Thanks Jerry. You're right. Normally I wouldn't cut more than 8", but it's what they wanted. I built a duplicate of this rod a couple of weeks ago using an XP842 and it handled well, cast great, and still had enough backbone to fight some fish. That is, until someone got careless and hit it with another rod and broke the rod about 18 down from the tip. This was a rebuild to replace the first rod.


----------



## Texastuna

Nice!!!


----------



## 2400tman

Classy!!!! Well done bro!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Texastuna said:


> Nice!!!


Many thanks for the compliments!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

2400tman said:


> Classy!!!! Well done bro!


Thanks Chris! This one took me a little longer than expected because I'm having to fight what's turned into the flu while I was working on this one. Hopefully I'll get over this **** soon.


----------



## Batson-Brands

Nice job!! Glad to see it treating you well!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Batson-Brands said:


> Nice job!! Glad to see it treating you well!!


Thanks!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

Wow! That's a beautiful rod. I would be scared to fish with that. Nice work!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

flatsfishinfreddy said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful rod. I would be scared to fish with that. Nice work!


Thanks for the compliment! As good as it looks, it'll look even better bent over with a nice fish taking some drag on the other end! It's scheduled to get "wet" this weekend to catch some fish.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Very nice, I really like the cork.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Fishsurfer said:


> Very nice, I really like the cork.


Thanks! The cork was individual rings that I glued together and then turned on a mandrel. I wanted to use rubberized cork on the grips to help add enough weight to get the balance just right with the split being at 5 1/2". It definitely helped and gives the rod an almost weightless feel to it, even with the reel on. I'm happy with the way that it turned out as well.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

Just noticed your from Danbury. I work at Gulf Coast Auto Park in Angleton. I may have to come see you one day soon. I'll be in the market for a new rod shortly.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

flatsfishinfreddy said:


> Just noticed your from Danbury. I work at Gulf Coast Auto Park in Angleton. I may have to come see you one day soon. I'll be in the market for a new rod shortly.


You're welcome anytime. Just drop me a PM here and we'll schedule something. I work here in Angleton as well over on Velasco where the old Dow credit union used to be (OverNite Software, Inc.). Talk with you soon.


----------



## PhotoFish

Very classy.

I can't wait until I'm this good!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

PhotoFish said:


> Very classy.
> 
> I can't wait until I'm this good!


Thanks for the compliments! Just keep building rods and practicing your skills and you'll be amazed at what you'll learn and how fast.

If you ever have a question that needs answering, feel free to ask. Take care.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Beautiful work! What finish fo you use?


----------



## JKD

What would you rate the action and power at now after the trimming? I've seen a chart that shows the effects of trimming but can't seem to find it now. You are braver than I!!


----------



## colbyntx

Love that blank, never have cut one below 6'9" myself. I'd like to feel the action. Nice work!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Beautiful work! What finish fo you use?


Smack, thanks! I use D2 now on all of my rods. I switched from ThreadMaster last year and haven't looked back. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

JKD said:


> What would you rate the action and power at now after the trimming? I've seen a chart that shows the effects of trimming but can't seem to find it now. You are braver than I!!


JKD, Everything was cut from the butt end, leaving the action the same, however, the power rating has dropped from a medium light to a light. It casts a country mile and the owner loves the way it feels when he's fighting some fish.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

colbyntx said:


> Love that blank, never have cut one below 6'9" myself. I'd like to feel the action. Nice work!


Colby, thanks. At this length, it makes a great wading rod, which is what it was built for. Here in our area (Bastrop Bay), you'll run into red's in the 4 to 5 pound range, but occasionally a 6 pound red will get jealous and bite. The rod still has plenty of back bone to handle them and is light enough that wading for long durations is very comfortable. If you get a chance, build one for yourself if you do any wading. I bet you'll love it.


----------



## teamfirstcast

Great looking rod, super fine clean lines... congratulations! I've built two rods on this blank both cut off to 6'10". Both are used for wade-fishing for specs and reds... that blank has a ton of power and a nice parabolic bend under a load, great action. I do agree you need to balance it in the handle as it can feel very slightly heavy toward the end. But these rods were both longer than I like for myself, but made to customer specs. A great all round blank with a beautiful finish. Thanks Batson guys!


----------



## Goags

TXFishSlayer said:


> JKD, Everything was cut from the butt end, leaving the action the same, however, the power rating has dropped from a medium light to a light. It casts a country mile and the owner loves the way it feels when he's fighting some fish.


By definition, cutting from either end will slow the "action".


----------



## jreynolds

TXFishSlayer said:


> Smack, thanks! I use D2 now on all of my rods. I switched from ThreadMaster last year and haven't looked back. I couldn't be happier with it.


I made the same switch and I'm very happy I did.


----------



## colbyntx

I've never used D2 epoxy. Where do you get it and how does it do about yellowing over time in the sun?


----------



## TXFishSlayer

colbyntx said:


> I've never used D2 epoxy. Where do you get it and how does it do about yellowing over time in the sun?


You can get it from Casey over at Voodoo Rods. He's here on the board or you can visit his website. As for yellowing, I fish every weekend and haven't seen any yellowing since making the switch last year.


----------



## teamfirstcast

*D2 from VooDoo*



TXFishSlayer said:


> You can get it from Casey over at Voodoo Rods. He's here on the board or you can visit his website. As for yellowing, I fish every weekend and haven't seen any yellowing since making the switch last year.


I've done the last 4-5 rods with D2 and it's really clear and very self leveling. Working time is less than FC Lite but it dries rock hard overnight and the bottle inserts with syringes are awesome! Try it!


----------



## bubbas kenner

I gotta say those concept reels makes the custom rods a work of art.


----------



## colbyntx

bubbas kenner said:


> I gotta say those concept reels makes the custom rods a work of art.


Come on Bubba, you're a Shimano guy


----------



## TXFishSlayer

colbyntx said:


> Come on Bubba, you're a Shimano guy


Come on guys, this is a Diawa reel, lol! It's the SV105. But... the Concept reels are nice!


----------

